# Party



## deltacreekflies

A local fluff chunkers event. A meet and greet if you will. Anyone interested.


----------



## Chris V

I think its a good idea


----------



## Bo Keifus

Count me in


----------



## deltacreekflies

Well two is good, but I was hoping for more replies.


----------



## cliphord

In pensacola? If so I am in!!


----------



## deltacreekflies

Yeah pensacola it is. So people say where might be convenient as well as the time.


----------



## cliphord

Tin cow is cool. I don't know when though.


----------



## cliphord

I can do next week but not this weekend, I could even fish next week. I got my fly rod on standby!!!


----------



## flyfisher

deltacreekflies said:


> A local fluff chunkers event. A meet and greet if you will. Anyone interested.


I'd love to. We live over in Fairhope and I travel a good deal but if I can, I'd love to. Just let me know when and where and I hope to make it.


----------



## WAHOOU39

I would be interested in a meet up.....let us know!


----------



## cliphord

*Operation herd the cats*

Very obviously someone needs to take charge here. I am going to submit a "5W". 
Who: all interested fly fisherman
What: get together 
Where: option A: mellow mushroom in pensacola (bayou blvd) 
option B: local spot where we can fish 
When: 23nov13 
Option A: evening 
Option B: time appropriate to fish (weather dependent) 
Why: swap stories, catch fish, catch a buzz, get away from the "you know who's" 

This is our tentative plan. How copy?


----------



## Chris V

The 23rd is no good for me, I work 9-9at the shop. Also, I live in Foley, Bill (Flyfisher) lives in Fairhope. I think it would nice to have a more "in the middle" meeting spot rather than a few drive 10 minutes and a few drive over an hour

As far as where, I don't care where it is.


----------



## deltacreekflies

How about Perdido Area, say somewhere near big lagoon. I am down for bringing red Snapper and potatoes enough for ten to twelve. Also I am down for bringing a boat and rods. We could meet up at the Ramp on interarity point. Also if we wanted to just do a meet and greet I think anywhere in Foley is good we can get the eastern shore guys together as well the gulf breeze and pcola group, do a dutch treat thing and get the room at Ryans. to tie and talk. How does that sound


----------



## cliphord

I like that plan delta! When is Chris off of work so he can join us?


----------



## deltacreekflies

clip lets get everyone you can think of and pick a straight date and then we will figure out where to do it. I will say a monday or Tuesday is better fro Chris and I.


----------



## cliphord

I can do the 25 or 26th.


----------



## deltacreekflies

Ok well anyone else want to come chime in and lets do this thing.


----------



## Try-A-Fly

Im also down to meet sometime after Thanksgiving…Perdido, Pensacola doesn't matter to me. I don't know how feasible it would be for everyone to fish, however, if we do decide to fish I also can bring a boat and take 2.


----------



## flyfisher

Anytime after Thanksgiving weekend would be great with me. If we're going to eat I'll get my bride to fix a caserole or something. 

I'd offer to bring my boat but, as my trout fishing buddies up in the mountains in North Carolina would say, my truck done "blowed" up so I don't have a vehicle to pull the boat...at least not yet.


----------



## cliphord

I think the fly fishing forum needs it's own calendar.


----------



## Chris V

I'm off Sunday-Tuesday but Sundays aren't the best days. Mondays and Tuesdays I'm good though.


----------



## deltacreekflies

Ok boys and girls. Tuesday night Dec 2nd at 6:30 pm. We can cook or meet at restaurant. Please someone pitch in where to meet. Chris V suggests perdido. Any objections?


----------



## CaptHarry

How about the Perdido Key Sports Bar? New location just south of the bridge before you get to the Reef? (Old Hardee's, then it was Panama Macs) I'm betting we could use some TVs and throw some vids up as well. 
I just need to get out of the house, bout to go crazy up in here, cabin fever setting in, not good 
L8, Harry


----------



## Bo Keifus

Well dangit Jim count me out. You know I can't do Tuesdays. I suggest sunset grill though


----------



## cliphord

This is truly...herding cats.


----------



## Chris V

Either of those two places will work for me on Monday or Tuesday nights


----------



## flyfisher

Either place is fine with me and that Tuesday night is fine as well. I can pretty much do any week night.

Just let me know and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## deltacreekflies

Tuesday at the sports grille. I will try and get hold of them to see about the TV's I could definetely use some Capt. Harry Vidoes and any other well put together videos. I encourage everyone to bring a vice, and I will be glad to share a recent tie. I will try and make sure to have enough material for ten to twelve folks. 6:30 Tuesday at Perdido Key Sports Bar. I am so happy to get to meet all of you , and see some of you again. I will see about the food there. Give me numbers guys.


----------



## Chris V

Tuesday it is then. I'll be there.

I checked Bill's schedule and he has nothing going on either so he'll be there too....


----------



## cliphord

Crap, my wife and I have a dr. Appt. maybe another day! I really need to meet you guys! I have plenty of time off though and I am living at the Ronald McDonald in pensacola till late December early January. My son was born 11 weeks premature but he is doing awesome. 912-271-4728 hit me up if you guys are around, happy turkey day!!!!


----------



## Chris V

cliphord said:


> Crap, my wife and I have a dr. Appt. maybe another day! I really need to meet you guys! I have plenty of time off though and I am living at the Ronald McDonald in pensacola till late December early January. My son was born 11 weeks premature but he is doing awesome. 912-271-4728 hit me up if you guys are around, happy turkey day!!!!


We will make it work for you at some point cliphord. Would there be a better time next week?


----------



## deltacreekflies

Clip I am sorry you have an appointment. Would any one like to go with Tuesday though just to get the ball rolling. We can do another the weeks prior to Christmas break. I just need to get a confirm from five or more for Tuesday and lets get this thing kicked off.


----------



## Chris V

I'm still good for Tuesday


----------



## flyfisher

I'm good as well. What is that...the 3rd? Don't have a calendar in front of me.


----------



## deltacreekflies

That is the third, I am excited. I am bringing a vise and enough materials for eight on the fly I wanted to share. I am hoping Harry and some others bring some video's. Also I thought it would be cool if Chris can bring a new reel to debut.


----------



## Chris V

I can if others want me to. I just got a couple in from Hardy. Not necessarily new, but new to our store. There will be a new model sometime around February though


----------



## CaptHarry

I'm in!
I just got a little Reddington practice rod I'll bring. We gonna really raise hell in there 
L8, Harry


----------



## deltacreekflies

Looking forward to seeing you all tonight at 6:30


----------



## CaptHarry

Before anyone asks, if you want to know, you should have been there. 
A great time with awesome people.


----------



## Chris V

I ended up having back-to-back tuna trips so I couldn't make it. Let's please do it again soon


----------



## flyfisher

CaptHarry said:


> Before anyone asks, if you want to know, you should have been there.
> A great time with awesome people.


Totally agree Captain. I really enjoyed it and appreciate ya'll making me feel welcome...since I was sorta the odd man out. One thing I've noticed down thru the years is, generally speaking, flyfisher people are a very good lot. Sure you have your occasion "expert" who's a pain to be around but it's the exception rather the rule. I guess we figure if we're all goofy enough to be obsessed with the long rod, tying etc. there must be a bond there somewhere. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the flies, Fly Lips etc. If (when) we do this again I'll try and return the favor.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## flyfisher

Chris V said:


> I ended up having back-to-back tuna trips so I couldn't make it. Let's please do it again soon



...and THAT was more important than hanging out with us? :no:

Seriously, hope to see you next time.


----------



## DAWGONIT

So I missed this thread completely, albeit not a fly fisherman.
Would have enjoyed the camaraderie and perhaps a chance to learn and see who likes what.

Perhaps a Sticky for the next round. Just my .02.


----------

